# grub error 15: file not found po przejściu na systemd

## kenczan

Witam drogich rodaków,

Mam z moim gentoo następujący dość nietypowy problem tj. Po 3 miechach bez aktualizowania systemu (bez emerge sync itd.) okazało się, że jestem zmuszony przez dev'ów przejść na systemd, żeby rozwiązać zależności. Operacja się udała bez przeszkód (wg poradnika gentoo wiki) potem update świata miód. Po reboocie grub uraczył mnie błędem nr 15: file not found. Kiedy próbuję odpalić system z konsoli gruba jest to samo tj.

```
root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel

Error 15: File not found
```

ale ten plik tam jest ponieważ kiedy wpiszę kernel /boot/ i uderzę przycisk TAB dostaję listę możliwych wyborów, na której to moje jąderko widnieje (zawsze rekompilacji kernela wrzucam go w to samo miejsce pod tą samą nazwą /boot/kernel i błąd tego mnie zaskakuje - rozumiem corrupted albo panic, ale missing?)

LiveDVD dopiero się ściąga i pewnie będzie dopiero rano dlatego inne szczegóły na temat systemu wrzucę dopiero jutro. (O ile będę w domu)

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

Pozdro!

----------

## SlashBeast

W jaki niby sposob ktos Cie zmusil do systemd? Dalej domyslny jest openrc i sam musiales zainstalowac systemd.

----------

## Jacekalex

I przy okazji, co ma piernik do wiatraka, a systemd do błędu gruba?

Żeby zobaczyć jakąkolwiek akcję systemd, to najpierw musisz podnieść z gruba jajo, które z kolei podniesie systemd.

A jak masz error 15 z czytelnym komunikatem, to po prostu popraw ścieżki w /boot/grub/grub.conf, bo w tej chwili grub nie może znaleźć kernela.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## kenczan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> W jaki niby sposob ktos Cie zmusil do systemd? Dalej domyslny jest openrc i sam musiales zainstalowac systemd.
> 
> 

 

Tak czy siak już mam. Myślałem, że openrc jest deprecated.

 *Quote:*   

> I przy okazji, co ma piernik do wiatraka, a systemd do błędu gruba? 
> 
> Żeby zobaczyć jakąkolwiek akcję systemd, to najpierw musisz podnieść z gruba jajo, które z kolei podniesie systemd. 
> 
> A jak masz error 15 z czytelnym komunikatem, to po prostu popraw ścieżki w /boot/grub/grub.conf, bo w tej chwili grub nie może znaleźć kernela. 
> ...

 

Problem w tym, że te ścieżki, są poprawne. Plik z jajem tam jest (patrz pierwszy post).

----------

## Jacekalex

Która wersja gruba?

I kto konfigurował grub.conf, człowiek czy genkernel?

Pokaż ten konfig gruba, co to podobno jest taki straszliwie prawidłowy. 

I przy okazji, ile masz w kompie dysków twardych, i czy na pewno bios podnosi system z prawidłowego dysku, 

i prawidłowy numer dysku jest ustawiony w grubie?

----------

